# 1991 Nissan Pulsar N13 gauges



## yastono (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi all,
I got a 1991 Nissan Pulsar N13. I am not sure whether this is the right place for posting my N13 as I dont know whether N13 and B13 are different. 

Anyway, I got gauges problem. Fuel and temp gauges dont work. the fuel is completely dead and the temp takes a while to go up.
I just installed a different used instrument panel but nothing really fixed. I filled up the fuel tank but the gauge only show 1/4 left. and this time the temp is completely dead.

Is this a wiring problem? or just the wiring is old?
Is it difficult to fix it myself?

Thank you!


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

yastono said:


> Hi all,
> I got a 1991 Nissan Pulsar N13. I am not sure whether this is the right place for posting my N13 as I dont know whether N13 and B13 are different.
> 
> Anyway, I got gauges problem. Fuel and temp gauges dont work. the fuel is completely dead and the temp takes a while to go up.
> ...


Well prob not a wiring issue, but could be...First thing first check the easy stuff before assuming it's hard stuff. The fuel guage prob you got might just be a stuck float in the tank, easy to check, and more than likely the temp guage prob. is the water temp sensor, try replacing that....oh yeah minus the bodies being almost comletely different, the n13 and b13 are pretty much the same car. Have fun.......


----------

